# Best Full-Suspension Mountain Bikes Under $2000?



## TheWhiteFang (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm a newbie and really into mountain biking. After learning the hard way about cheap bikes (got 'em at Walmart and broke all of them, fixed each one around 3 times, and they all broke, _again!_), I've decided to upgrade. I have saved up my money and I want buy myself some kind of* all-mountain/trial bike that is under $2k after sales (130mm+ suspension)*.

So far:

Breezer Repack Expert/Pro

Giant Stance/Trance

Diamondback Mission 1

Diamondback Sortie 1/2/3

Specialized Rhyme FSR Comp

Specialized Camber / Camber Comp / Camber Grom

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp

Best places to buy a bike? I've been thinking about REI, Nashbar, PricePoint, and JensonUSA - all have pretty good deals, but is there any possible way I can get a bike even cheaper?

*Any recommendations? Thanks. *


----------



## JDuhr (Feb 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what do you have against hard tails? Seems like due to your age, and potential for growth, a hard tail might be the way to go.

Anyways, I would recommend either the Trek Fuel EX series, or the Specialized Camber series. Trek makes a Fuel EX 5 priced at $1999. Usually trek starts there closeout sales in June or July, if you are willing to wait that long. It may save your $2-300 or more.

Specialized then makes the Camber 29 or 650b for a price of $1900. 

Both are great and reputable bikes for under 2K.

As far as best place to buy - do you have a local bike store/retailer? I would start there first.


----------



## Danibee (Dec 24, 2015)

What are you planning to do with it? Consider the type of riding you will be doing before making your short list of potential bikes. Visit the shops in your area and ride some bikes that suit what type of riding you plan on doing and then get your bike and ride.


----------



## TheWhiteFang (Feb 28, 2016)

I like doing jumps on trials and that kind off stuff, so I don't think a hardtail is suited for me. I have ridden both FS and hardtail as my relatives are all into biking (they both have their advantages and disadvantages), but I like the fact that I can pretty much turn my FS into a hardtail if I want to climb and then just turn it back to FS and go downhill.

I can visit my LBS as there are quite a few where I live. They can give me advice and I can try the bikes, but tax here is 10.25% ( :/ ), so I'd prefer buying it online and have it shipped to me.

I've looked into the bikes (somehow I skipped when I was researching), and they seem pretty good (just that Trek has a coil fork). I'll take them into consideration.

Thanks


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you considered used?
Your money will go much farther.

A few years back I got my son a carbon Ibis Mojo SL that retailed in the $6k range. You can easily find deals on bikes like this a few years old for under $2k and have a wildly better bike than anything you'll walk out of the shop with, even for twice the price.


----------



## svon89 (Dec 27, 2013)

If I might suggest, goto your local bike shop and ask if they have a leftover, or perhaps a demo that they would be clearing out. You might just get a great deal.

Edited to add: 
Most bike shops are willing to work a little to get a younger rider out on a decent bike, because getting young riders started is important to the sport.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

TheWhiteFang said:


> I'm a newbie and really into mountain biking. After learning the hard way about cheap bikes (got 'em at Walmart and broke all of them, fixed each one around 3 times, and they all broke, _again!_), I've decided to upgrade. I have saved up my money and I want buy myself some kind of* all-mountain bike that is under $2k.*
> 
> About myself: I am very tall for my age (5'10" @ 13 years old). I dislike hardtails (sorry), (but if you can recommend a good hardtail at a good price, I might get it--->). Also, I'm the kind of person that will *only buy something when it is a steal.
> *
> ...


That Breezer Repack Expert is now $1619 and the Pro is $1979 at PP. I have tested the Breezer Supercell Team, and thought it was an excellent trail bike. I don't think you'd be sorry throwing down for the Repack Pro for the type of riding you describe.


----------



## scbison (Aug 21, 2015)

TheWhiteFang said:


> I have ridden both FS and hardtail as my relatives are all into biking (they both have their advantages and disadvantages),


Strangers on a forum offer better advice than relatives that are into biking and apparently already have FS rides?


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

IMHO in that price range Giant Stance or Specialized Camber


----------



## TheWhiteFang (Feb 28, 2016)

scbison said:


> Strangers on a forum offer better advice than relatives that are into biking and apparently already have FS rides?


When they live on the other side of the world, then yes.


----------



## TheWhiteFang (Feb 28, 2016)

svon89 said:


> If I might suggest, goto your local bike shop and ask if they have a leftover, or perhaps a demo that they would be clearing out. You might just get a great deal.
> 
> Edited to add:
> Most bike shops are willing to work a little to get a younger rider out on a decent bike, because getting young riders started is important to the sport.


Won't hurt if I try...


----------



## TheWhiteFang (Feb 28, 2016)

jeffj said:


> That Breezer Repack Expert is now $1619 and the Pro is $1979 at PP. I have tested the Breezer Supercell Team, and thought it was an excellent trail bike. I don't think you'd be sorry throwing down for the Repack Pro for the type of riding you describe.


Breezer changed the components for 2016 (expert), from X-Fusion (34 fork) to Fox (36 fork), while only increasing the price by $300 msrp. Sadly, they don't have my size in stock :/


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

armii said:


> IMHO in that price range Giant Stance or Specialized Camber


My first instinct was to recommend the Stance because it's a decent bike for the price. But when you compare it to the Breezer Repack, it just doesn't hold up in bang for the buck IMHO. I'll detail exactly why I feel that way:

I'm mostly going to leave the Specialized Camber out of this because I don't think it even holds up to the Stance on many fronts, and though I like the frame on the new Camber (horst link) more than the Stance (multi-link, but still single pivot), the component spec would be two steps down from the Breezer Reapck. And, the frame isn't better (or better. . . . enough) riding IMHO to get past the glaring component spec deficiency (only beacuse that Breezer is being offered at a 45% discount right now). And dare I say it, but I do work at a Specialized dealer. I truly like their bikes, but I like a LOT of different bikes. There are many good choices out there.

I have nothing against the Giant. I rode a Reign for five years and have had an Anthem X29er for the past five years (in addition to a Giant road bike). The Stance doesn't even have the Maestro rear suspension. The M-Link works great. I rode a Supercell for a couple months last year and like it a lot. The Repack has 160 mm travel vs. 120 mm on the Stance. The first important words out of the OP's mouth mentioned 'jumping', even before trail riding. I don't know him, so that could be a conincidence, but based on what I am reading, it could be telling. . . . . or not.

Fork:

Repack: Fox Float 34 with normal tapered steerer
Stance: RS Recon (with the 'Overdrive' steerer - good luck finding a new fork should you want to replace the Recon)

Crankset:

Repack: Shimano SLX
Stance: FSA Comet

Brakes:

Repack: Shimano 615
Stance: Shimano 355

Wheels/Rims:

Repack: WTB Frequency i23 - tubeless ready
Stance: Giant alloy

Shifters:

Repack: SLX i-Spec
Stance: Deore

Rear Axle:

Repack: 12 mm thru-axle
Stance: Quick Release

Rear Derailleur:

Repack: XT Shadow Plus
Stance: SLX Shadow Plus

Front Derailleur:

Repack: SLX
Stance: Deore

If the OP could only get bikes at their MSRP, I'm pretty sure I would have different recommendations, but sometimes things line up right and you can get the right bike for the right price. JMHO.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Repack looks like a winner.

Camber is meh at that pricepoint, you're mostly paying for the Specialized name. I looked at one two years ago, and even as a leftover on sale, I thought the price was high considering the poor spec.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jeffj said:


> My first instinct was to recommend the Stance because it's a decent bike for the price. But when you compare it to the Breezer Repack, it just doesn't hold up in bang for the buck IMHO. I'll detail exactly why I feel that way:
> 
> I'm mostly going to leave the Specialized Camber out of this because I don't think it even holds up to the Stance on many fronts, and though I like the frame on the new Camber (horst link) more than the Stance (multi-link, but still single pivot), the component spec would be two steps down from the Breezer Reapck. And, the frame isn't better (or better. . . . enough) riding IMHO to get past the glaring component spec deficiency (only beacuse that Breezer is being offered at a 45% discount right now). And dare I say it, but I do work at a Specialized dealer. I truly like their bikes, but I like a LOT of different bikes. There are many good choices out there.
> 
> ...


The Reepack is vastly superior


----------



## mrkingbean (Dec 12, 2015)

I was able to snag up a Repack Expert for $1499 on Presidents day and even at that spec level I'd say its a better deal than both the Stance/Camber.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Impressed with the deals on many brands on Price Point, didn't realize they carried that much. Especially attractie for those who prefer 26" wheels.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

mrkingbean said:


> I was able to snag up a Repack Expert for $1499 on Presidents day and even at that spec level I'd say its a better deal than both the Stance/Camber.


Considering they MSRP over $3000, if you can get one for the same price as a Stance it would be hard to beat. I personally own a stance, and find I like the vertical mount shock much better. with a horizontal straight mount shock your shock progression is just the exponential progression of the air pressure, where with the linkage connection of a vertical mount there is mechanical advantage that can be engineered into the linkage.


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

Look at the used market. Don't waste it on buying new at your age. So much good stuff for $2000 used.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

armii said:


> Considering they MSRP over $3000, if you can get one for the same price as a Stance it would be hard to beat. I personally own a stance, and find I like the vertical mount shock much better. with a horizontal straight mount shock your shock progression is just the exponential progression of the air pressure, where with the linkage connection of a vertical mount there is mechanical advantage that can be engineered into the linkage.


And yet so many of the most highly regarded FS bikes currently on the market like the Ibis Ripley, Pivot Mach 429, Santa Cruz Hightower/Tallboy/Bronson, Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, Yeti SB_xx_, Scott Genius, etc. are using horizontal shock mounts (with swing links of some sort).


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

jeffj said:


> And yet so many of the most highly regarded FS bikes currently on the market like the Ibis Ripley, Pivot Mach 429, Santa Cruz Hightower/Tallboy/Bronson, Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, Yeti SB_xx_, Scott Genius, etc. are using horizontal shock mounts (with swing links of some sort).


Different types of riding and different riders want and need different things.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll take "Vectors" for $400 Alec.


----------

